# Consejos sobre Max 232



## Dreca (Jun 16, 2006)

Estimados amigos,
Les escribo ya que estoy haciendo un desarrollo que incluye una
conexión serie con una PC. Mi pregunta se dirije al uso del MAX 232
y más específicamente al conexionado del mismo. No comprendo bien 
la utilidad de las patas 2 y 6 que tienen un voltaje de + y - 10V
respectivamente.
Encontré varias configuraciones en páginas, cómo así tambien en la
hoja de datos. Quisiera que me recomienden una para utilizar.
Desde ya muchas gracias.
Saludos.
Dreca


----------



## allisap (Jun 16, 2006)

Saludos, bueno el max tiene internamente un convertidor de DC-DC que usa para cambiar los niveles TTL de 5v al rs232, en esos pines debes colocar capacitores de 1uf a tierra y a Vcc la hoja de especificaiones te dice como, pero si debes tener mucho cuidado en la polarizacion de los capacitores


----------



## leooo (Oct 31, 2008)

hola amigo yo tambien tengo esa interrogante, tu mencionas que deben de ir conectados de los pines 2 y 6 un capacitor a cada uno,  hasta ahi vamos bien, ahora quiero saber si es necesario conectarles una alimentacion de 8.5 (pin 2) y -8.5(pin 6) asi como lo indica su fabricante , me sacarias de muchos problemas si tu y la comunidad nos ayudaran.


----------



## gomezcharitofd (Nov 8, 2008)

No, lo de +10 y -10 son las tensiones a las q convierte el integrado para la comunicacion con la PC (como verás, son salida) El integrado se alimenta con 5V y funciona a la perfecccion. Te recomiendo utilizar capacitores de tantalio para una mejor aplicación.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 8, 2008)

El max 233 creo que es igual y no hacen falta los capaci... condensadores.
Aconsejo dar una vueltecilla por su datasheet


----------

